# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A keni besim tek reforma ne drejtësi?

## Albo

Prej më shumë se një viti tashmë, kryefjala e ligjërimit politik në Shqipëri ka qenë "reforma në drejtësi" apo "dekriminalizimi i politikës". Këtë e dëgjojmë jo vetëm nga krerët e politikës apo shtetit shqiptar, por e dëgjojmë edhe nga të gjithë partnerët tanë ndërkombëtare, përfaqësuesit e BE dhe SHBA. Të gjithë kërkojnë që reforma në drejtësi të bëjë të mundur vendosjen e drejtësisë ligjore në atë vend. Kjo është ajo që duan qytetarët e atij vendi qe u duhet të përballen me një sistem drejtësie të korruptuar përditë, ky është edhe kushti i ndërkombëtarëve për qeverinë shqiptare.

E hapëm këtë sondazh, për të parë se çfarë mendimi keni ju, qytetarët e atij vendi, për këtë reformë dhe këtë proces që ende nuk është materializuar. Qëllimi i sondazhit është i dyfishtë, të masi pulsin tuaj se a keni besim se drejtësia shqiptare mund të reformohet, dhe aspekti tjetër është vjelja e sugjerimeve dhe mendimeve tuaja se çfarë hapash duhet të merren, që kjo të arrihet.

Per t'u informuar se çfarë po ndodh ndodh në lidhje me reformën në drejtësi, mund të lexoni temën më poshtë:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...oni-në-burg%21

Si çdo sondazh, çdo anëtar i forumit mund të hedhi votën e tij, dhe të shprehi mendimin e plotë në një postim në këtë temë. Mund të lexoni në heshtje mendimin e njëri-tjetrit, por nuk është nevoja të replikoni pasi kushdo ka votën dhe mendimin e tij të lirë.

Pasi të hidhni votën tuaj, ju ftojmë të ndani mendimin tuaj me ne se pse votuat në atë mënyrë:

*- Çfarë ju shtyn të mendoni kështu?
- Si mendoni, cila është pengesa kryesore e reformës në drejtësi?
- Si mendoni, çfarë hapash duhen marrë, që reforma në drejtësi të jetë e suksesshme?*

Albo

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),klej (14-09-2017),*Neteorm* (10-07-2016)

----------


## rromanoku

..Tema shume e veshtire per diskutim

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## skender76

Votova "Aspak besim"
Sepse, i gjithe sistemi esht i kapur. Edhe nese behet (nga SHBA) reforma, nuk mund te applikohet, sepse duhet te shkojne te gjithe pas hekurave.
Vetem me antarsimin ne BE mundent qe edhe te kemi nje transformim te bute"...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Wordless (05-08-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Reforma ne drejtesi,perveç se nje fare garancie qe i jep kesaj klase politike per nje 4-5 vjeçar,nuk sherben per asgje tjeter.

Si te thuash qe Rama e do per te fituar zgjedhjet,Berisha nuk e do kete reforme se ndihmon Ramen ne zgjedhje,ndersa Meta e do, se do hapen vende pune per LSI.

Kemi dhe Lu-n,qe e do, se mendon se do kete vende pune dhe zgjedhjet do fitohen nga te gjitha partite, qe jane pro muxhahedinve.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),secret (16-05-2016)

----------


## @lbachiara

A kemi besim? Cila eshte reforma? 
Nuk do te behet asnje reforme. Eshte thjesht perzierie letrash ne nje tavoline bixhozi.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## JuliusB

Te beje reforme ne drejtesi lulka me shtangistin dhe me rambon ?
As qe nuk diskutohet per reforme. Se nqs behet reforme per kok te reformes, jane ata te paret qe e hane 5 pellembe ne sumçe.
Dhe nuk besoj qe atyre u pelqen 5 peellembe ne sumçe.
Perfundimi dihet. Do behet reforme sa per sy e faqe.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Selim Korbi

Aspak, nuk kam besim!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## skender76

E ndoqet prononcimin e Paskal Milos ne lidhje me rolin e ambasadorit Lu?

Ne vend qe te falenderoje Lu-ne per perpjekjen e jashtzakonshme per te nzjerre shqiptaret nga kthetrat e hajduteve, i thote qe po na prek sovranitetin!! 
Ah mor Milo-zorragjiu!! Qe u zenshin nemat e shqiptareve.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E ndoqet prononcimin e Paskal Milos ne lidhje me rolin e ambasadorit Lu?
> 
> Ne vend qe te falenderoje Lu-ne per perpjekjen e jashtzakonshme per te nzjerre shqiptaret nga kthetrat e hajduteve, i thote qe po na prek sovranitetin!! 
> Ah mor Milo-zorragjiu!! Qe u zenshin nemat e shqiptareve.


Interesant o Skender nuk eshte deklarat e Paskal Milos,se po u be interesant dhe Paskal Milo paskemi mare fund si popull (edhe se aty afer jemi),keshtu qe nuk ja vlen te diskutohet.

Interesant eshte vet sondazhi edhe se eshte pak si numer ne 16 votues, 8 nuk kan besim ndersa 8 te tjeret kane ne njefare menyre besim. Si te thuash eshte e ndare 50 e 50 % qe pak a shume do te thote qe edhe ne fushen e drejtesise ajo klase politike ka 50 % te legjimitetit.  
Ne te vertete perqindja pro per reformen duhet te jete shume me e larte.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## skender76

> Interesant o Skender nuk eshte deklarat e Paskal Milos,se po u be interesant dhe Paskal Milo paskemi mare fund si popull (edhe se aty afer jemi),keshtu qe nuk ja vlen te diskutohet.
> 
> Interesant eshte vet sondazhi edhe se eshte pak si numer ne 16 votues, 8 nuk kan besim ndersa 8 te tjeret kane ne njefare menyre besim. Si te thuash eshte e ndare 50 e 50 % qe pak a shume do te thote qe edhe ne fushen e drejtesise ajo klase politike ka 50 % te legjimitetit.  
> Ne te vertete perqindja pro per reformen duhet te jete shume me e larte.


Ky Paskali qenka per tu djeg me benzin.

Epo te dalin e te thon troç fare, qe s'duam drejtsi, dhe poplli trimtrap & heroik fle...

Sero, kemi marre fund!!

----------

SERAFIM DILO (16-05-2016)

----------


## el dorado

Reforma ne drejtesi eshte  primare per tu bere pjese e familjes se madhe europjane ,pa reformen skemi per te hyre ndonjehere ne BE ,por me e rendesishmja eshte per zhvillimin brenda vendit ,populli nuk po  merr dot fryme nga gjyqtaret e korruptuar dhe politikanet grabitqare qe e kane zene per fyti .Reforma do riktheje drejtesine e mohuar ,pa reforme ska drejtesi ne Shqiperi ,nuk them se reforma do jete shpetimi dhe parajsa e munguar  por ajo do e ndihmoje vendit te behet nje shtet normal dhe kam besim se se shpejti do jemi pjese e BE nqs kalon reforma . Amerika po na ndihmon te futemi ne BE ,eshte e qarte qe Amerika eshte me ne . Vetem felliqesirat ,hajdutet ,grabitqaret dhe kusaret e PD  jane kunderr reformes ,po mundohen me cdo menyre te mundshme ta shmangin dhe zvaritin ate .PD po zvarrit reformen njesoj si nje i akuzuar per vrasje shtyn gjyqin dhe daten e denimit te tij me 100 justifikime boshe . Ata kane frike ,edhe ne keto momente dridhen nga frika ,sepse jane te korruptuar  deri ne palce ,te tjere jane vrases te pameshirshem .uroj ta kalojme sa me shpejt

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## secret

ndoshta duhet ta shohim kete reforme ne kontekste te ndryshme.nese flasim per nje reforme ne drejtesi sipas modelit shqiptr atehere kjo ceshtje duket thjesht si nje genjeshter e rradhes nga drejtuesit tone,ne menyre qe ne te besojme se po ndryshon dicka permire.madje me termin drejtesi ne shqiperi kuptohet korrupsioni,apo se sa para do marr nje gjykates,avokat apo nje prokuror.ndersa nese kjo reforme do te ishte per nje vend,shtet tjeter atehere do ishte ndryshe,pasi ndryshe nga ne zbatimi i reformes ne shtetet e tjera eshte ashtu sic duhet.edhe pse kjo reforme duket se nxitet nga jashte edhe duket se eshte modeluar ne modelin evropian,politikanet tane e kane ftesine qe ta ndryshone dhe ta pershtasin kete reforme sipas interesave te tyre.edhe pse keto fjale duken mjaft pesimiste,eshte nje e vertete e cila ndoshta dhemb,sepse po flasim per kombin tone,per nje SHQIPERI qe synojme ta shohim ne lulezim,por eshte me mire se mijra genjeshtra boshe te thena nga politikanet

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## xxxxxxxx

Jam shume dakort me kete palloshin  secret

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## xxxxxxxx

OTR Noizy Boc

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Aspak besim, sepse "reforma" po mirret me emra a thua se disa emra ja kane nxire faqen drejtesise.

Kjo eshte thjeshte nje aksion sa per t'u marr me diçka, kur nuk po behet asgje.

Kjo "elite" politike e provoi se nuk eshte e afte qe te beje as edhe nje reforme.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Anjeza

jo nuk kemi aspak besim

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Beny#h

Po. Kam besim tek reforma ne drejtesi. Kam besim sepse USA e mbeshtet dhe BE e mbeshtet, partnert tane strategjike dhe natyral.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Ana Oshafi

fatkeqsisht nuk kam.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## par

jo nuk kam, kjo puna e reformes eshte si ajo shprehja " hiqja lenes dhe verja prenes"
reforme sorriste qe kemi 25 vite qe promovojne ne Shqiperi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## geri891

Reforma ne drejtesi eshte e ha nje pjese e ajo kryesore vazhdon, eshte si puna e prerjeve te degave po trungu eshte aty per te lulezuar prap, reforem nuk bene zgjidhje, duhet revolucion popullor, po ky i joni eshte i kapur qe nga tenderat super miliona deri tek thas me miell, po nje fjale filozofike thot populli meriton ate pari, qe ai vet eshte. keshtu e lejojm keshtu e meritojm.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

